# News Update



## Diablo (May 25, 2007)

***NEWS UPDATE***


Delivery of these excellent leopard geckos is on the 25th July. So Payment must be recieved in full before the 11th July this is the final cut of date for any orders or payments. If payment isn't recieved for the 11th July your order WILL NOT go ahead.

***END***


----------

